# I am Looking for subcontracting work in Mont County Maryland



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for subcontracting work in Montgomery county Maryland. Please feel free to call me if your in need of a subcontractor.

equipment list
2-2500 trucks with 8.5ft v plows
2- skid steers 1 8ft plow/ 1 10 pusher.

Thank you

Kevin
240 252 9533


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

where are you in moco?


----------



## kipper0827 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am located in Rockville. thanks


----------

